# Which FOODY are you?



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't know if anyone has done this as a poll yet. A couple of vegan ones, but not this one!

Beware. I'm going to do some more food polls today! :ninja:


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a cheagan lol. I would say vegan most of the time but apparently honey isn't vegan and I eat that every day, so.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Omnivore. I eat whatever I feel like eating. Definitely not enough veggies, though.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Omnivore, with preference to vegetables and some sensitivity to cow meat.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Omnivore


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm a carnivore :crazy:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Omnivore but I could use more crunchy vegetables in my life. 

I tried being a pescatarian once, but that meant eating salmon almost every night and way too much tuna. It was also kind of expensive but more importantly, time consuming to keep up. I wouldn't mind trying it again though. I wouldn't cut out meats, but reduce consumption drastically instead.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Hardcore omnivore here. Ill eat anything my kitty jowls can get their teeth into he he he he he . Well provided its yummy Im adventurous with food like I was the only one in my family willing to try ostrich meat and crocodile meat.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Cat Brainz said:


> Hardcore omnivore here. Ill eat anything my kitty jowls can get their teeth into he he he he he . Well provided its yummy Im adventurous with food like I was the only one in my family willing to try ostrich meat and crocodile meat.


You'll be eating bat next....actually, better not :rolling:


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

DAVIE said:


> You'll be eating bat next....actually, better not :rolling:


Non corona or Ebola infected bats sure but its true alas they be risky creatures to eat unlike our more monitored domestic livestock. Id eat a farm raised bat though .


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Omnivore


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

That's gross dude. Bats also have parasites that can transfer if eaten.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Omnivore, but I feel a certain disgust about consuming animals. I long for the day meat only comes from the lab.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a standard omnivore, but kind of weird when it comes to a closer look at my diet. I used to be vegetarian, and even was vegan for a bit, and that shows in my daily choices. I still gravitate towards vegetarian or vegan options on menus, and I definitely eat plant and grain heavy. In terms of proteins, I prefer eggs, beans, and fish most, then chicken, then pork, and barely ever eat beef. I'm sensitive to milk so I do not drink much of it. I do like cheese, but have to be careful of quantity. I can eat a near-endless supply of fruit, I think.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I love cheese, bread, and meat. Pasta, potatoes, and eggs are great too. 

While I do Like fruits and vegetables, I'm a bit picky and just... don't default to choosing those when I'm hungry, they kind of get tacked on to the side if I remember or can be bothered to deal with it. I say deal with it because it can be tricky to figure out what I want and check that the specific specimen is worth risking a taste. I don't like cooked veggies or fruits, for the most part. With fruit I have this issue where I'm suuuuuuper sensitive to anything remotely sour, it literally hurts, and I also gag on mushy slimy textures, so it's hard to find fruit in the sweet spot of hard enough to not trigger the one, but ripe enough to not be too sour. Vegetables, tend to have this sickly sweetness once cooked which really makes me gag, but there are quite a few of those that aren't so good raw (like raw broccoli tastes good but gives me horrible burps), I like the taste of celery but then you have to deal with all the little strings and if you get one of the more flavorful stalks it can make my tongue feel slightly numbed. I love salads but pretty much Only with blue cheese dressing, which not everyone has.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Omnivore, but mostly vegetarian food.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm mostly a humanitarian. :happy:


----------



## lostkokiri (Apr 23, 2020)

Omnivore, though I don't usually eat a lot of meat


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

omnivore

call me mr. pacman.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm an omnivore, though I don't eat a lot of meat. Mostly chicken, and occasionally a highly processed sausage. All other kinds gross me out.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Omnivore. I like all types of food. I see if there's a meat shortage, I might be a bit more vegetarian or vegan coming up.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Carnivore but kind of a picky eater.


----------



## AlsoKnownAs (May 2, 2020)

Meat. Lots of it.

But there's a butttt.

Ive noticed that vege fasting makes me less tired. Which is interesting.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Omnivore. I loved to troll Forest Slag with mentions of full English breakfast with bacon ;P


----------

